# Because ebbs asked for it !!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok ebbs lets see the rest of your list. How about we go ten more. 
Like a friend of mine said "that should cover all the guns a man would ever need.....untill the gunshop has a sale. :b


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Ok ebbs lets see the rest of your list. How about we go ten more.
> Like a friend of mine said "that should cover all the guns a man would ever need.....untill the gunshop has a sale. :b


Oh Sheesh, DON! Probably took me an hour for the first list, I'll have to get back on this one. No pics this time around though!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Haha...but how will your wife know if you do not have a list ???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Oh Sheesh, DON! Probably took me an hour for the first list, I'll have to get back on this one. No pics this time around though!


Oh come on, was it that bad. And we all enjoyed the pics immensely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You said you had more..........................We're waiting !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Patiently !!!


----------

